# FOUND: Bimini type top on Hwy 50 between Delta and Grand Junction



## Salamander (May 19, 2009)

YES!!! MountainBuzz wins again...I found the rightful owner of the Bimini...so awesome!


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Righteous. You earned yourself some karma there.


----------

